# Pharmacist skills assessment letter- confusing



## jomjom (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all, 

Can someone help me understand a skills assessment letter from Australian Pharmacy Council? I'm asking on behalf of a friend. 

All it says is "Congratulations, you have passed the APC Knowledge Assessment of Pharmaceutical Sciences (KAPS) Exam..."

"You are now eligible to apply for provisional registration as a pharmacist" 

"we verify that the Pharmacy tertiary qualification is comparable to a Bachelor's degree level qualification within the Australian Qualifications Framework (ANZSCO 251511, 251513)."

Nowhere in the letter does it say e.g. `this is a POSITIVE skills assessment', which is what I've seen VETASSESS letters contain. 

Can anyone please shed some light on whether such a letter from the APC constitutes a positive skills assessment for skilled migration purposes? 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jomjom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone help me understand a skills assessment letter from Australian Pharmacy Council? I'm asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Jomjom,

It looks like they definitely verified your education/qualification. However, most skill assessments requires both education/qualification and experience (I am not entirely sure about pharmacist assessment). I am not sure whether they also verified your experience because if so, they should have given you a full registration instead of a provisional one.

I think only when they verified both of your qualification and experience, you can recognise it as a "positive result". It is also difficult to see if you only quoted some sentences without the complete letter.

Hope it makes sense.
Cheers,


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

jomjom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone help me understand a skills assessment letter from Australian Pharmacy Council? I'm asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> ...


Dont worry. This means that person is eligible to apply for migration process. And initially everybdy is entitled with provisional registration... which converts only after completion of a year of internship as well as oral & written exams while on internship.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash4455 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello I am posting this on behalf of my wife.
I have received an Australia 189 PR with out any spouse points.

My wife has done her BPharmacy and MPharmacy in India.
She is now in the process of getting her Pharmacist certificate.

I have read from the website that she has initially get and "Eligibility Assessment from Australia Pharmacy Council" and if eligible she can sit for the KAPS exam.

To know the "Eligibility Assessment" result we have to submit all our study certificates and Pharmacist certificates.

My question is should she take the English Exam 'IELTS' ?
If yes How much should she score in each of the sections ?
This has not been mentioned in the website.I only found out that its good not to take the exam more than twice in a month.

Sorry for the long post.
Any suggestions would be of great help.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

prakash4455 said:


> Hello I am posting this on behalf of my wife.
> I have received an Australia 189 PR with out any spouse points.
> 
> My wife has done her BPharmacy and MPharmacy in India.
> ...




Ur wife doesnt need IELTS for appearing KAPS. She will require it after Passing KAPS, at time of registration for Provisional Registration with AHPRA. Atleast 7 bands in all and Overall is required. If she isnt able to score that in IELTS, Try OET exam. That is much simpler. OET Pharmacy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash4455 (Sep 10, 2018)

deepak251513 said:


> Ur wife doesnt need IELTS for appearing KAPS. She will require it after Passing KAPS, at time of registration for Provisional Registration with AHPRA. Atleast 7 bands in all and Overall is required. If she isnt able to score that in IELTS, Try OET exam. That is much simpler. OET Pharmacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.
Is there any whatsapp group where we share and discuss all such things dynamically?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

prakash4455 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group where we share and discuss all such things dynamically?




I havent found any, of Pharmacist migration group. But have many groups of KaPs prep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash4455 (Sep 10, 2018)

deepak251513 said:


> prakash4455 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply.
> ...



Could you please share the group links or email me at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks Bhai


----------



## Sanjeev Kumar Poonia (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Prakash,

I am also looking for information regarding Job Code - 251513, Can you please provide some pointers on expat forum or outside. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanjeev Kumar Poonia (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Jomjom,

I am also looking for information regarding Job Code - 251513, Can you please provide some pointers on expat forum or outside. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andybear (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

My name is Andy. I read this post today and would like to seek your help.

I am going to apply for regional visa 491, and of as usual state government need to provide skill assessment.
My question is that, I had done skill assessment 2 years ago. At that time no Mark to be claimed. But I gained 2 years of work experience as retail pharmacist in HK. So, do I have to do the assessment again?
thanks for reading.
Best of luck.
Andy


----------



## Jeslyne (Dec 3, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Jomjom,
> 
> It looks like they definitely verified your education/qualification. However, most skill assessments requires both education/qualification and experience (I am not entirely sure about pharmacist assessment). I am not sure whether they also verified your experience because if so, they should have given you a full registration instead of a provisional one.
> 
> ...


Sir
Do overseas pharmacist s get full registration if qualifications and experience are sufficient?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Jeslyne said:


> Sir
> Do overseas pharmacist s get full registration if qualifications and experience are sufficient?


It totally depends on the skill assessment authority to decide.

Cheers,


----------

